# Using the lathe index



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

My lathe has 3 index holes on the side of the housing where the drive shaft comes out. they are for setting the spindle when you want to make grooves etc in your work. No instructions in the manual and I'm going nuts trying to figure it out:sad: could someone tell me how...please before I go bonkers:help:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice what kind of lathe is it? I think I saw somewhere that you put a pin in those holes and each one is a different degree.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As you know Maurice, I'm no expert on a wood lathe, however I am familiar with indexing plates on metal lathes and they are used in conjunction with accessories, in the case of a wood lathe I would think that a drill attachment also a trim router attachment would be the two most important. Some indexing plates have as many as 72 holes, giving 5* increments. This shot of an ear ring stand made by a friend of mine shows a typical use for indexing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Maurice

I'm almost your lathe is setup to use this type of router bit once you have the column made and you have a quick made jig to put the slots in for the legs..

Candle Stand Router Bits
MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits
============



M
aurice;114954 said:


> My lathe has 3 index holes on the side of the housing where the drive shaft comes out. they are for setting the spindle when you want to make grooves etc in your work. No instructions in the manual and I'm going nuts trying to figure it out:sad: could someone tell me how...please before I go bonkers:help:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

that's right Bernie but it's a bit more complicated because I believe you have to switch holes for different degrees not just use one.
btw. my lathe is a craftex from Busy bee tools, it's the big one


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks Harry, I may have to give in and make an indexing plate. On my lathe the indexing is part of the machine and you can't use the same pin or just one hole but have to use a combination of holes, that's what has me baffled.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks Bobj, but I want to use the indexing to put decorative grooves on bowls & spindles.
I did use your method though, my first turning was a New Yankee Workshop candle stand that had a dovetail base like that.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice said:


> that's right Bernie but it's a bit more complicated because I believe you have to switch holes for different degrees not just use one.
> btw. my lathe is a craftex from Busy bee tools, it's the big one



You are right Maurice. Each hole will give you a different degree. I read about that somewhere that gave what each hole gives you and if I find it I will let you know.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What am I missing here, surely three holes will be 120 degrees apart, six 60 degrees and so on up to 72 which will be five degrees apart.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Althought I have not used them yet:

In the instructions for a Jet 16x42 is the following:

Headstock Indexing Hole: (L, Fig. 8)
Thread indexing pin into the indexing hole
making sure that it locates in the spindle
hole. There are 12 holes in the spindle 30°
apart. Three holes in the headstock casting
accept the indexing pin. These holes are 20°
apart. The combination of holes will allow
you to mark your workpiece for evenly
spaced features. CAUTION! Never start the
lathe with the index pin engaged in the
spindle!

Ray H


----------

